# Our first show



## Paul K (Oct 31, 2012)

The last few days down here in South Oz have been fine, no wind, temp about 30 degrees (c). I was looking forward to the weekend as it is Xena's first show (and mine) Plans were saturday grooming, wash and some final practice (not in that order) and Sunday of to the dog show. Now do I take this as a sign? Wake up Saturday overcast, low 20's (c) and strong winds blowing. Groom her and there's dog hair everywhere. Just about to bath and been reading on this site for some advice, so I've got the daughters hair dryer too. yes she isnt too happy about that  Show is tomorrow and the only thing I know for certain is we are going to have a great time. The family is coming down to watch, I've already made some friends at the club and afterwards, Xena is coming to a family dinner with us so all in all it should be a good day  (Weather is supposed to be similar to today so that should make things interesting too)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Best of luck at Xena's first show! Hope the weather changes for the better.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I hope the show went well


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Please update us.  Tell us how your girl did. Hope everything went wonderfully.


----------

